# Steps to build a custom appliance from FreeBSD 8.2



## akhil (Feb 21, 2011)

I am trying to build an iso image from FreeBSD 8.x source. I figured the "make release" approach may be the right thing for me to start with. 

Following are some references I found. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html
and
http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html

What I want to achieve is the following 

- It should be an automated install for the most part
- It should install base, generic and kernels dists and some ports such as bash, apache, php, python etc
- It should not ask for the partitions screen of sysinstall (On the first hard disk allocate 2GB for swap and rest for / )
- Ask for minimal networkign configration

I tried modifying install.cfg and doing a make release. But not with much success. 

Can some body give me some advise on what is the right approach to take ? "make release" ? or something else ?

-Akhil.


----------

